# Davis - Informação importante sobre sensor temperatura/humidade



## HotSpot (30 Dez 2009 às 11:32)

Ontem andei a pesquisar informação sobre o sensor utilizado pela Davis nas estações Vantage 2.

A 1ª nota importante é sobre a substituição do sensor quando este avaria.







Como se pode ver pela foto existem 2 tipos diferentes de sensores. O modelo de 2006 e o modelo de 2007.

Existem 2 diferenças entre eles, o mais recente tem as soldaduras protegidas para aumentar a longevidade deste. Mais importante ainda, na altura da substituição do sensor, o sensor a comprar tem que ser igual ao anterior. Se tiver o de 2006 significa que a sua ISS só é compatível com este modelo. Para mudar para o modelo mais recente também é necessária a substuição da placa electrónica no ISS.

----

A 2ª nota importante é para o modelo do sensor utilizado pela Davis. É o Sensirion SHT11. http://www.sensirion.com/en/01_humidity_sensors/02_humidity_sensor_sht11.htm






Este modelo tem umas excelentes características para uma estação desta gama de preços. Segundo li por alguns foruns há artistas que mudaram este sensor por um modelo ainda melhor, o SHT15 e funciona perfeitamente na Davis. http://www.sensirion.com/en/01_humidity_sensors/03_humidity_sensor_sht15.htm

Quem quiser melhorar a performance da Davis ainda mais pode adquirir este chip em Portugal.

http://loja.lusorobotica.com/meteorologia/44-humidity-and-temperature-sensor-sht15-breakout.html

Para quem está habituado a um ferro de soldar a substituição é muito simples.

Aqui fica um resumo da precisão de alguns sensores de temperatura/humidade:

*SHT11 - O utilizado na Davis:*






*SHT15 - O que pode melhorar a performance da Davis:*






*Vaisala HMP45 - Utilizado pelo IM:*


----------



## fsl (30 Dez 2009 às 18:50)

A minha Estaçao  Davis Pro2 de 2006 teve agora um problema com o Sensor TEMP/HUM.Passou a indicar a TEMP com o valor baixissimo de -68ºC.
Consultando o Manual da Davis, conclui que poderia ser devido ao Sensor ter ficado molhado. Sem desmontar o abrigo usei um secador de cabelo, e com o ar quente sequei a zona do Sensor.tendo este passado a dar valores correctos.
Vou tentar coloca-lo numa posiçao mais protegida da agua.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Nov 2010 às 11:45)

Ontem ocorreu-me uma coisa interessante, na sequência da trovoada que ocorreu entre as 1H30/2h, a cada ocorrência de um relâmpago relativamente próximo o sinal entre a consola e o painel wireless era interrompido por 2s, os únicos dados que ficavam a faltar eram os da temperatura e windchill, os restantes não eram afectados. Houve cerca de 2 ou 3 apagões de dados, pois ocorreram 3 relâmpagos (distanciados entre eles) aqui perto.

Nunca tinha reparado se tal acontecia antes pois nunca reparei ou simplesmente não ocorreu, mas não deixa de ser interessante de registar, provavelmente terá a ver com a estática gerada pelo relâmpago que interrompe o sinal, ou então a própria estrutura do prédio que repulsa o sinal devido ao aço na sequência do relâmpago. Lá coincidência não foi


----------



## HotSpot (30 Nov 2010 às 12:27)

Curioso. Podias deixar esse testemunho na pagina do facebook da Davis. Podia ser que dessem uma explicação. Nunca reparei nisso na minha mas também nunca estou perto da consola.


----------



## fsl (30 Nov 2010 às 22:33)

Boa noite.
Tambem vou ficar atento em situacoes futuras de trovoadas. Até ao momento nunca me aparcebi de nada.


----------

